# Aototrail Imala 615 and Tracker EKS



## Gazmcn (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m considering buying a 2019 version of these models but struggle to find differences other than the tracker cost £4K more new, can anyone help?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Try this address tho it may not give any further info than you have already.

https://www.auto-trail.co.uk/compare-models


----------

